# What's your favorite Stout?



## Pheonix (May 27, 2012)

I'm sure many people are going to say Guinness, but ever since they left the isle I've noticed a negative change in the taste of my once favorite stout. I don't know to many brand names of stouts I shop for stouts by taste. Sometimes I'm in the mood for a double or triple chocolate stout and sometimes I want a good imperial stout, but I like oatmeal stouts the most so far.

What's your favorite brand or flavor of stout beer?


----------



## crow jane (May 27, 2012)

Not a fan of guinness at all, but im guessing a lot of people will mention Samuel Smith's Oatmeal stout

All time favorite stout is Kern River Brewing's Class V Stout.

Honorable mentions:

Anderson Valley's Barney Flats
Founder's Breakfast Stout
Dogfish Head's Chicory Stout
Firestone's Velvet Merlin


----------



## ped (May 27, 2012)

Great Lakes Blackout Imperial Stout


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 6, 2013)

There are some damn good stouts out there but Guinness is not one of them and I'm drinking one now haha


----------



## purr (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a pretty big fan of Left Hand Brewery's milk stout.


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 7, 2013)

^ I hear Left Hand does some legit shit, same with Three Floyds. Never tried much of either sadly though I go for the buy random beer that looks cool at Binny's


----------



## crow jane (Jul 7, 2013)

three floyds ZOMBIE DUST ftw


----------



## purr (Jul 18, 2013)

Holy fuck speaking of Three Floyds, Kuma Burger (a super fancy heavy metal burger joint in Chicago) batters avocado slices in an Alpha King batter for one of their burgers.


----------



## schmutz (Jul 18, 2013)

I get an oatmeal honey stout at trader Joes that makes me happy


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 28, 2013)

DOUBLE arrogant bastard was a little to stout for me even though i love the kind. microbreweries are awesome to find good dark beers, dont forget the jager.


----------



## schmutz (Jul 29, 2013)

Russian River's OVL is pretty yum....but I just like Russian River in general


----------



## crow jane (Jul 29, 2013)

I much prefer their other offerings over the OVL.. but a good stout nevertheless.

drank a pliny on top of Indian Rock today


----------



## schmutz (Jul 29, 2013)

My favorite is Damnation <3 but Russian River makes me happy in general


----------

